# Never Say No to Free Apples



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

That all looks GREAT !! I grabbed an apple off a tree today while cutting grass. Almost ready.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Just off the tree a good way to know they're fresh.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That looks great Senior...my guy eats an apple every night...then gives
the core to our canary...


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

What are those cookies? Interesting.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> What are those cookies? Interesting.


 At SandburRanch those are called pie dough cinnamon rolls. If only 1 pie is made the C R supply is kind of skimpy. When 3 pies are baked usually a larger batch of C R's , but not always. Not certain but i think they consist of pie dough, sugar, cinnamon and a dab of butter baked until kind of crispy. They're good with ice cream too or a glass of milk.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

SeniorSitizen said:


> At SandburRanch those are called pie dough cinnamon rolls. If only 1 pie is made the C R supply is kind of skimpy. When 3 pies are baked usually a larger batch of C R's , but not always. Not certain but i think they consist of pie dough, sugar, cinnamon and a dab of butter baked until kind of crispy. They're good with ice cream too or a glass of milk.


I bet they’re good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Our Nana made ‘tails’ from pie dough scraps. Cinnamon, sugar, rolled up and fried in butter.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Our Nana made ‘tails’ from pie dough scraps. Cinnamon, sugar, rolled up and fried in butter.


As kids we were so hungry we ate those raw but we didn't know they were supposed to be called tails.:vs_laugh:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

She came home today with more free apples from the same tree , same lady and same lady's husband picked them for her. 



She can't bake them a pie in return because both of them belong to a weight club. Heck Darn, i'll have to eat it.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

An apple a day ........:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh boy! the sacrifices you have to make!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> An apple a day ........:


There's been talk of no crust apple, like apple slices with peanut butter, with hot caramel, with a tad of sugar, cinnamon and micro baked and things like that and possibly just a plain jane apple.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Senior,
An apple a day keeps the doctor away.... is from an old Welsh saying.

Lots of orchards in Ohio. One orchard sold fresh, homemade apple dumplings. Warm dumplings with a scoop of vanilla ice cream. Yum. Theres a lot of good apple butter sold there too. I also bought golden delicious apples to bring home. Im sad we’re not going back this fall because of covid19. My dad always liked cider with powdered donuts in the fall.

My favorite way to eat apples is mashed an turned into hard cider!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Senior, does your wife make applesauce?


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

You went and did it again-made me hungry.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Senior, does your wife make applesauce?


No, but she uses a purchased apple sauce in something she bakes/cooks once in a blue moon but i don't know what it is.


----------

